# Anyone Else Experience Low Value?



## hypnospastic (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey Everyone!

I'm Joseph and new to the forum. I have a 2012 Murano Platinum with just about everything available on it. There isn't anything mechanically or physically wrong and it has under 18,500 miles. VERY well maintained and cared for.

I recently decided I want to downsize I've had my Murano appraised at CarMax and two other dealers and I am just shocked at the low numbers that come back which means carrying over a sizable amount of negative equity. I know that vehicles depreciate in value but wow this is crazy. Has anyone else experienced the same? What are your thoughts?

I've thought of dealing with it privately however it seems like a very detailed process here in GA and not sure I would be able to do it. Any insight or suggestions would be welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the NADA web site, a clean trade-in 2012 Murano goes for around anywhere from $20,000 - $26,000 according to the model and accessories.


----------

